# mihinkaan



## Canadian Daisy

Hi, A friend sends me messages and won't translate - he enjoys seeing me struggle to find the finnish to english translations  His messages have been fairly simple so far, but this one has me stumped. Any help with translation and meaning/intention would be greatly appreciated.

"Moro, En oo paljon mihinkaan jaksanu lahtea. Himass tullu oltua aika paljon. Tullu juteltuu ihan pikkasen daisyn kanssa. Ihan mahtava mimmi. Arsyttaa vaan toi pieni meri tossa valissa. Meinaa atlanti."

What I have been able to figure out so far: "...much... manage inlet/gulf. Himalayas been ... much time. Enter talk ... daisy with. ...powerful.... Agitated ... bring sea ... between. ...Atlantic." And I'm not sure that is even right. 

A long question, so thank you for your time


----------



## DrWatson

Canadian Daisy said:


> "Moro, En oo paljon mihinkään jaksanu  lähteä. Himass(a) tullu oltua aika paljon. Tullu juteltuu ihan pikkasen daisyn kanssa. Ihan mahtava mimmi. Ärsyttää vaan toi pieni meri tossa välissä. Meinaan atlanti."


I can see you've had trouble. This has actually been written in dialect, so this is not standard Finnish.

"Hi, I haven't felt up to going really anywhere. I've spent quite a lot of time at home (hima is a dialectal word for home, nothing to do with the Himalayas, I'm afraid ). I've been talking with Daisy a bit. She's awesome. I'm just pissed off because of the little sea in between. I mean the Atlantic Ocean."


----------



## Canadian Daisy

Thank you Dr Watson  
I'm glad I asked for help with this one, I was definately not on the right track. Can't wait to hear what he has to say when I tell him the translation - it will be fun to have 'solved' this one so well  The dialect that you mentioned, is that regional or generational? I'm wondering if the dialect has a name or if it's more of a slang....
Thanks again


----------



## DrWatson

This text has many features of the "dialectless" spoken Finnish, so it's not as dialectally influenced as I may have expressed. The dialectless variant is, however, based on the spoken language of the Greater Helsinki region, so it may be that this person lives somewhere there. To my understanding especially the word *hima* for "home" is common there. Someone who lives more south should share his/her knowledge, mine is not that good due to the fact that I live some 400 miles north from Helsinki... 

You may call it generational, as well, as I also get the feeling the person is, even if not that young, probably not that old either.

If you're so inclined, you can find more information on spoken Finnish here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoken_Finnish


----------

